# Mouse Mobile



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Made these mouse traps from a picture on the web of a original, if ya find one they go for thousands.
The mouse enters the back, goes for the bait which trips the latch holding the back door open. He then goes along the side and enters into the wheel where he crawls on it and rolls across the floor. :bouncy:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Great job, never saw anything like them before!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's CLEVER! How cool is that?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really cute. If you catch a couple of mice, you could race them! lol


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks ya all.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

you amazes me. trap is so cool. 
does it work???


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes they are working traps but there are no mice around when ya need one lol.
When the temps start dropping they`ll be checking them out.
Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like that much better than the tail in the trap and the mouse dragging it all over.


----------

